# Stumps Backyard Model



## pepeskitty (Nov 5, 2009)

Alright this addiction is starting to get out of hand.  So, what do you do for it except feed it more TBS right?

I have been looking at smokers and trying to decide what to go with.  I can't afford a Lang although it seems like a site favorite.  I did though do some researching and found out that Stumps makes a reverse flow smoker which I am wanting.  

I would like all the honest opinions from everyone here.  Here's the smoker, tell me what you think.

http://www.stumpssmokersinc.com/html...rd_grills.html


----------



## mr mac (Nov 5, 2009)

For me it's perfecting the skills and modifying the tools to perform at their peak. I do look at other smokers on a regular basis and see what they offer and what I can do with mine to achieve that little extra (short of resizing, of course). 

Yesterday I took a long look at the mods available to me for my *ECB* and I have already set in motion the things I need to upgrade my Royal Oak starting with elevating it onto an old gas grill frame followed by sealing the door. Later I'll look at splitting the door so I can access the water and wood trays without losing all my heat up top.

In my case it really boils down to the fact that the two smokers and one grill I have are sufficient for now and if/when they no longer can meet our needs then I'll go forth and shop! 







Other than all that, I like the unit except for the NY Jets sticker on the side!  They are kind of big and certainly not cheap but do look quite sturdy.  Too bad they don't tell you what gauge steel they are using though the tires might offer insight to the unit's weight.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

Pepeskitty- I've heard good things about the Stump and Stump clone smokers so your looking at a quality product there.

Lang has Patio Model that's $395 more than the Stumps plus it has a larger cooking area 22 1/4 X 41 1/2 vs. the 2' X 3' that the Stumps offers.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2009)

Pepe, Take a look at some of these pits by David Klose. http://www.bbqpits.com/ 

I want the  *The 20x60 Backyard Chef  Model** but would settle for any of them...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It comes in several models.

The Famous 20x40 Backyard Chef Model

**  The Convection Backyard Chef

* *The 20x50 Backyard Chef Model


*


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes you are correct on that about the Lang but shipping might add even more to the cost,  which may be my deal breaker.
I am not ruling out the Lang patio,  I would be tickled pink with that.  I'm just not sure I can convince the wife for that one.  

I am just looking right now though so I have more time to do research on them.

If I could just convince BBQEngineer to build me one similar to his..........hmmm.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 5, 2009)

The price on these is even more though and I just can't swing it.  Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2009)

He does some sweet work, doesn't he?  Wish I had half the talent that he does when it comes to welding.  My son the fabricator (another sweet welder) is trying to teach me but I'm too dang much in a hurry.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Same here. Between the CGSP, the Weber kettle, and adding woodchips to my large Weber for smoke-grilling, I have enough _serviceable gear_ to do a great job on anything. 
That said, indeed it's always cool to look at new/other options and dream. In the music world we call it GAS - Gear Acquisition Syndrome. But since a new smoker takes up far more room than a new guitar, you really have to decide/justify....  I think the smokers and grills I already have will suffice for a couple decades.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 5, 2009)

Dutch, I went ahead and asked for some info on the Lang,  although it may be a little out of my price range.  Doesn't cost anything to request information.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 5, 2009)

Here it's WAF - Wife Acceptance Factor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Right now, WAF is at an all-time low!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 5, 2009)

With a pickup you could always take a road trip and pick it up yourself and tour the factory maybe


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2009)

Those smokers are really cool and will make a fine wish list for sure but my room is limited and really now it is filled up.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been happy with my Stumps. Check his forum there is a classifieds section there...seems people are always upgrading. I also occasionally see some listed over on BBQnews.


----------

